# Do you smoke in your car?



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup. 

Who does this?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


I did. No longer drive though. Have few puffs, pop a mint, roll down windows on way to pickup.

Never a complaint


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe he was just leaving to bail out of the Q and go somewhere else


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


Am a former smoker and, now, can't stand the smell. But, seven years ago, prior to quitting was definitely in the school of "will darn well smoke in my own car".

So must admit, I'm very hypocritical. Same with non smoking hotel rooms. Smoked in those as well.

And although I do not like to be around smoke, all brands, I rarely, if ever complain.

Bottom line: Little difficult to tell someone they can't smoke in their own car or house.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If I’m the pax and there’s fresh cigarette smell in your car, it’s automatic 1*. 

Sure, it’s your car and you do what ever you want in there, even live in it if you want, but it not smelling cigarette, body odor etc. is just common courtesy and not that damn difficult to do. Nor does it really cost anything, so low fares aren’t to be blamed.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm the pax and there's fresh cigarette smell in your car, it's automatic 1*.
> 
> Sure, it's your car and you do what ever you want in there, even live in it if you want, but it not smelling cigarette, body odor etc. is just common courtesy and not that damn difficult to do. Nor does it really cost anything, so low fares aren't to be blamed.


Did you read my post? Or are you just wanting to rant?

I quit smoking seven years ago, cold turkey. Starting driving Uber fours ago. Purchased my vehicle five years ago.

So, have never smoked, even one time, in my current car. You're getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MK, i think Tom was just stating his opinion, not necessarily directing it at you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I did. No longer drive though. Have few puffs, pop a mint, roll down windows on way to pickup.
> 
> Never a complaint


Pax may have down rated you for it, but we're nice to your face so that you wouldn't downrate them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> MK, i think Tom was just stating his opinion, not necessarily directing it at you.


?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm the pax and there's fresh cigarette smell in your car, it's automatic 1*.
> 
> Sure, it's your car and you do what ever you want in there, even live in it if you want, but it not smelling cigarette, body odor etc. is just common courtesy and not that damn difficult to do. Nor does it really cost anything, so low fares aren't to be blamed.


I agree. Some people are very sensitive to smell. They are sending the message to other pax that "this car smells." I used to smoke, but not in my own house or car. I'm not saying others don't have the right to, bust just know that some people will find it uncomfortable or offensive. It's a choice you make that reveals where your priorities are.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Pax may have down rated you for it, but we're nice to your face so that you wouldn't downrate them.


4.95 on Uber 5.0 on Lyft. If they did, they really amounted to almost nothing.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Did you read my post? Or are you just wanting to rant?
> 
> I quit smoking seven years ago, cold turkey. Starting driving Uber fours ago. Purchased my vehicle five years ago.
> 
> So, have never smoked, even one time, in my current car. You're getting worked up over nothing.


So then the question is: if you were to take up smoking again, would you smoke in your Uber car?



BigRedDriver said:


> 4.95 on Uber 5.0 on Lyft. If they did, they really amounted to almost nothing.


But you get my point: just because nobody said anything, doesn't mean they didn't notice, or didn't mind it. Non smokers know a smoker when they enter the room. They don't have to sniff you to know it. They are just being polite.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> So then the question is: if you were to take up smoking again, would you smoke in your Uber car?
> 
> 
> But you get my point: just because nobody said anything, doesn't mean they didn't notice, or didn't mind it. Non smokers know a smoker when they enter the room. They don't have to sniff you to know it. They are just being polite.


I do.

I just don't care.

I made sure any smell was made minimal. Windows open and a mint. Worked fine.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I did. No longer drive though. Have few puffs, pop a mint, roll down windows on way to pickup.
> 
> Never a complaint


They were thinking it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> They were thinking it.


Ok. I'm good with that.

And still. I don't care.

For some odd reason, I quit driving when I was offered a great job with a great company. They sought me out knowing I smoke.

I'm the only smoker in this office, but for some reason they trust me with many millions in assets.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Vertical, or horizontal smoker? 
Hickory or mesquite?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


A seasoned driver.



ZenUber said:


> Pax may have down rated you for it, but we're nice to your face so that you wouldn't downrate them.


I got a 1 star rating for not allowing a pax to smoke in my car.

The whole anti smoking campaign began because lawyers figured out how to extort money out of tobacco companies, then States saw how lucrative this was and got their piece of the action.
I get pax's that are falling down drunk, I don't like drunks, should I start a campaign against people getting drunk around others.
Anti smokers are hypocrites.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ok. I'm good with that.
> 
> And still. I don't care.
> 
> ...


That's great that you managed to find a job, in spite of the fact that you smoke. And for "some odd reason", I can't tell you how much we all love to hear you gloat, but if we could get back to Uber for just a second. I don't think many pax would "trust" you to be their driver if they knew you smoked in the car. If there was a check box in the profile to let people know that you smoked in the car - holy crap, you'd be getting canceled on all the time. 
Not that you have to "care about it" or anything.


----------



## Jennkc (Jan 10, 2019)

This is the BEST air freshener EVER! I'm obsessive about my car being clean and smelling good and ashes all over the car. If I do smoke in my car I make sure it's good before a passenger gets in.. seriously though that air freshener is the shit!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> A seasoned driver.
> 
> 
> I got a 1 star rating for not allowing a pax to smoke in my car.
> ...


The whole "anti smoking campaign" started because smoking was killing people and the tobacco companies lied about it. You can argue all you want about profit and greed (and I'll be with you), but let's at least get the order of events right.

As for your drunks analogy, nobody is getting second hand drunk, or second hand liver disease. That's the big difference. But you better believe, there are a lot of drivers complaining about drunks in these pages. You don't personally have to start a campaign, but we do have MAD, and legal limits for driving, and drunk in public laws, you might even have you kids taken away if you're an alcoholic. And many Uber drivers go the great lengths and great cost to avoid drunk pax.

But hey, if you want to promote chain smoking and drunkenness, go right ahead. That's your right. Knock yourself out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> The whole "anti smoking campaign" started because smoking was killing people and the tobacco companies lied about it. You can argue all you want about profit and greed (and I'll be with you), but let's at least get the order of events right.
> 
> As for your drunks analogy, nobody is getting second hand drunk, or second hand liver disease. That's the big difference. But you better believe, there are a lot of drivers complaining about drunks in these pages. You don't personally have to start a campaign, but we do have MAD, and legal limits for driving, and drunk in public laws, you might even have you kids taken away if you're an alcoholic. And many Uber drivers go the great lengths and great cost to avoid drunk pax.
> 
> But hey, if you want to promote chain smoking and drunkenness, go right ahead. That's your right. Knock yourself out.


The point being those who are criticizing others behavior are no better when they think their undesirable behavior is acceptable.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The point being those who are criticizing others behavior are no better when they think their undesirable behavior is acceptable.


(Mic drop)


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


I do sometimes


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Did you read my post?


Umm... Yes, I did. And if I wanted to respond specifically to you, I would've quoted your post. So, chill out.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


The guy at the Tampa airport waiting lot who just got a ping


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Only turkeys and hams....


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


I don't know but considering it is his personal car which he likely paid for through a lot of hours of work, pays to maintain it, pays for the gas, and pays for the insurance I would say he has every right to smoke in it if he wants. It is none of your business just as what he does in his personal dwelling is none of your business. If people don't like it they don't have to ride in it. Go out and buy your own car.



TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm the pax and there's fresh cigarette smell in your car, it's automatic 1*.
> 
> Sure, it's your car and you do what ever you want in there, even live in it if you want, but it not smelling cigarette, body odor etc. is just common courtesy and not that damn difficult to do. Nor does it really cost anything, so low fares aren't to be blamed.


Suggestion.....start walking, riding the bus, or saving up to buy your own car. You are one starring a driver who OWNS the car. You are a GUEST in their car and you have absolutely ZERO right to downgrade.....just cancel the trip. simple.



ZenUber said:


> I agree. Some people are very sensitive to smell. They are sending the message to other pax that "this car smells." I used to smoke, but not in my own house or car. I'm not saying others don't have the right to, bust just know that some people will find it uncomfortable or offensive. It's a choice you make that reveals where your priorities are.


if some people are very sensitive to smell I suggest they guy their own car and that way they can control what smells make them uncomfortable. Those people who may find it uncomfortable or offensive need to a.) walk, b.) take the bus, or c.) save up their money and buy their own car. If you are really sensitive to smell then again, you shouldn't be taking rideshare.



ZenUber said:


> That's great that you managed to find a job, in spite of the fact that you smoke. And for "some odd reason", I can't tell you how much we all love to hear you gloat, but if we could get back to Uber for just a second. I don't think many pax would "trust" you to be their driver if they knew you smoked in the car. If there was a check box in the profile to let people know that you smoked in the car - holy crap, you'd be getting canceled on all the time.
> Not that you have to "care about it" or anything.


are you high? You wrote you don't think many people would "trust" them to be their driver if they knew they smoked? What is the correlation between smoking and trust? LMFAO you obviously are some entitled millennial in some alternative reality relying on alternative facts all the while making up non-existent correlations. BTW trust is not something you should be talking about when it comes to Uber/Lyft as they are a couple of the most unethical, immoral, and deceitful companies out there. Trust is relative eh.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TampaGuy said:


> Do you smoker in your car?


Me no smokie smokie!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> That's great that you managed to find a job, in spite of the fact that you smoke. And for "some odd reason", I can't tell you how much we all love to hear you gloat, but if we could get back to Uber for just a second. I don't think many pax would "trust" you to be their driver if they knew you smoked in the car. If there was a check box in the profile to let people know that you smoked in the car - holy crap, you'd be getting canceled on all the time.
> Not that you have to "care about it" or anything.


Why would they not "trust" someone with 4.95 on Uber and a 5.0 on Lyft?

Because they smoke?

Not sure I've heard of car accidents caused by smoking? Especially by a smoker with a perfect driving record.

Is this like 5th hand smoke that worries you?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> I don't know but considering it is his personal car which he likely paid for through a lot of hours of work, pays to maintain it, pays for the gas, and pays for the insurance I would say he has every right to smoke in it if he wants. It is none of your business just as what he does in his personal dwelling is none of your business. If people don't like it they don't have to ride in it. Go out and buy your own car.
> 
> 
> Suggestion.....start walking, riding the bus, or saving up to buy your own car. You are one starring a driver who OWNS the car. You are a GUEST in their car and you have absolutely ZERO right to downgrade.....just cancel the trip. simple.
> ...


Oh dear! I chose the wrong word. Instead of trust, I should have said allow. No one would allow you to be there driver if they knew you smoked in their car.

The majority of people nowadays simply do not like smelling smoke. And the smokers of the world simply aren't able to face up to that. He can do whatever he wants in his car, but if he's going to drive Uber, he should at least put it in his profile but he smokes in the car. He should at least be giving people the choice instead of waiting till they get in the car to find out, and now they have to pay for it.

Just because Uber and Lyft are unethical, immoral, and deceitful companies, doesn't mean it's OK for the drivers to be as well.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Oh dear! I chose the wrong word. Instead of trust, I should have said allow. No one would allow you to be there driver if they knew you smoked in their car.
> 
> The majority of people nowadays simply do not like smelling smoke. And the smokers of the world simply aren't able to face up to that. He can do whatever he wants in his car, but if he's going to drive Uber, he should at least put it in his profile but he smokes in the car. He should at least be giving people the choice instead of waiting till they get in the car to find out, and now they have to pay for it.
> 
> Just because Uber and Lyft are unethical, immoral, and deceitful companies, doesn't mean it's OK for the drivers to be as well.


I smoke, I smoke on occasion in my car. Windows down. It has no odor. I've been told that by many, many non smokers. Even nanny types.

You will next say they are lying. I know they are not.

And yet, I ended with a 4.95 with over 1360 Uber rides, and over 730 on Lyft with a 5.0.

It should be impossible, but it is what it is.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Me no smoker in my carer



Uber's Guber said:


> Me no smokie smokie!
> View attachment 337426


Fk you beat me to it


----------



## Violinguy (Jun 17, 2019)

I used to smoke but it's been several years. The previous owner of my car smoked a lot apparently. After 2 trips to the dealer to bomb it, there is still a slight odor. That's why I spray coconut glade between pax. Non-smokers (like me now) are extremely sensitive to any kind of smoke odor. It's your car and you can do what you like, but if you do smoke in there, you should expect some low ratings from time to time.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I smoke, I smoke on occasion in my car. Windows down. It has no odor. I've been told that by many, many non smokers. Even nanny types.
> 
> You will next say they are lying. I know they are not.
> 
> ...


Short of doing a scientific study and doing surveys, I can't argue with you're observations. But I'm pretty confident that if given the choice, many non smokers would cancel before taking a ride with you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Short of doing a scientific study and doing surveys, I can't argue with you're observations. But I'm pretty confident that if given the choice, many non smokers would cancel before taking a ride with you.


Thanks. That ain't gonna happen. And, I'm sure most wouldn't give it a second thought.

I'm sure that nannies would love it, but they just love to deny those that smoke everything.

It's what nannies do.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Thanks. That ain't gonna happen. And, I'm sure most wouldn't give it a second thought.
> 
> I'm sure that nannies would love it, but they just love to deny those that smoke everything.
> 
> It's what nannies do.


So, do you see "nannies" in your nightmares? And they don't let you smoke? And then you wake up in a cold sweat?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> So, do you see "nannies" in your nightmares? And they don't let you smoke? And then you wake up in a cold sweat?


I see them anywhere they can try to display their annoying superiority complex.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

If I got an Uber and driver showed up and the car smelled like cigarettes then I would tell him/her to keep it moving I’ll find another ride. Drivers who smoke and give rides are inconsiderate of others and borderline disrespectful. I take pride in my appearance and hygiene. I’ll be damned if some cigarette smelling driver is gonna cost me. You want to smoke a cigarette thats fine just do it outside the car. You smoking in your car then gives rides right after is disrespectful. Just like when I pickup a rider who hasn’t showered in 2 weeks and I’m forced to put up with there funky a#s until the rides over.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> If I got an Uber and driver showed up and the car smelled like cigarettes then I would tell him/her to keep it moving I'll find another ride. Drivers who smoke and give rides are inconsiderate of others and borderline disrespectful. I take pride in my appearance and hygiene. I'll be damned if some cigarette smelling driver is gonna cost me. You want to smoke a cigarette thats fine just do it outside the car. You smoking in your car then gives rides right after is disrespectful. Just like when I pickup a rider who hasn't showered in 2 weeks and I'm forced to put up with there funky a#s until the rides over.


For a 3.00 ride I would smoke to not have to pick you up.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> For a 3.00 ride I would smoke to not have to pick you up.


If a driver gives a ride to me the least they can expect is $8.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> If I got an Uber and driver showed up and the car smelled like cigarettes then I would tell him/her to keep it moving I'll find another ride. Drivers who smoke and give rides are inconsiderate of others and borderline disrespectful. I take pride in my appearance and hygiene. I'll be damned if some cigarette smelling driver is gonna cost me. You want to smoke a cigarette thats fine just do it outside the car. You smoking in your car then gives rides right after is disrespectful. Just like when I pickup a rider who hasn't showered in 2 weeks and I'm forced to put up with there funky a#s until the rides over.


I would put my car, smoked in on occasion, in line with any number of others, never smoked in, and I'm guessing you couldn't pick it out.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I would put my car, smoked in on occasion, in line with any number of others, never smoked in, and I'm guessing you couldn't pick it out.


?? Are you trying to tell me that a cigarette doesn't smell? Lol cmon dude Im adult. Smoking smells terrible and we'll attach that smell to anything in the car. If your trying to convince me that cigarette smell is nothing and has no effect then I wasn't born yesterday. I use to smoke and yes that smell stays on your clothes or in your car.

No different then marijuana smell. Its strong and stays with you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> If I got an Uber and driver showed up and the car smelled like cigarettes then I would tell him/her to keep it moving I'll find another ride. Drivers who smoke and give rides are inconsiderate of others and borderline disrespectful. I take pride in my appearance and hygiene. I'll be damned if some cigarette smelling driver is gonna cost me. You want to smoke a cigarette thats fine just do it outside the car. You smoking in your car then gives rides right after is disrespectful. Just like when I pickup a rider who hasn't showered in 2 weeks and I'm forced to put up with there funky a#s until the rides over.


Seriously?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?


Im not gonna respond to you after this comment. Your a known troll with meaningless comments.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Most of the pax I pick up are worried about not throwing up in my car let alone smoking in it. If you want the drivers to identify themselves as smokers, can we also have the pax identify that they have bad bO or smoke marijuana? Those smells are very offensive to me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I find pax’s offensive for pinging me ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The rounder I go, the smoker I get.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Did you read my post? Or are you just wanting to rant?


I think someone REALLY wants to smoke a cigarette


----------



## Boomer57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Violinguy said:


> I used to smoke but it's been several years. The previous owner of my car smoked a lot apparently. After 2 trips to the dealer to bomb it, there is still a slight odor. That's why I spray coconut glade between pax. Non-smokers (like me now) are extremely sensitive to any kind of smoke odor. It's your car and you can do what you like, but if you do smoke in there, you should expect some low ratings from time to time.


People are very sensitive to smell. Spray constantly after each ride. If you smoke, do it outside car, wash hands and spray yourself. Just my experience...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> ?? Are you trying to tell me that a cigarette doesn't smell? Lol cmon dude Im adult. Smoking smells terrible and we'll attach that smell to anything in the car. If your trying to convince me that cigarette smell is nothing and has no effect then I wasn't born yesterday. I use to smoke and yes that smell stays on your clothes or in your car.
> 
> No different then marijuana smell. Its strong and stays with you.


Drama queen much?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TampaGuy said:


> I saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup. Who does this?


The first Uber that we had in the Capital of Your Nation was Uber Black.
The second level of Uber that we had was Uber Taxi.
I was one of the first cab drivers that Uber signed up for it.

I stopped smoking in 1998. Smoke really does not bother me. My father smoked until 1966. My mother smoked until 2006. Both of my parents are still alive. I smoked from 1968 to 1998. My girlfriend still smokes.

I used to let people smoke in the cab. When Uber Taxi launched, here, I had owned the cab for some time, had let people smoke in it, so there was not much to do for it. I did, however, learn very quickly that Uber users have a peculiar distaste for the smell of tobacco. When I signed on to UberX, I did not let anyone, even GF smoke in the car. When I replaced my cab, I did not let anyone, even GF smoke in it.

We can argue back and forth over this, but, I really have no problem with the market's dictating what not unlawful activity I will allow or not allow in my place of business. I have a serious problem with the government's doing it. In this case, it is the market's dictating it. The people who are paying do not want to smell tobacco. It matters little why they may or may not want to; they are paying. It matters little if they have any valid reason or not to caterwaul about it; they are paying. If they do not want to smell tobacco, I am going to do everything that I can to see to it that they do not smell it.

GF can smoke in the DeSoto or the hoopty car. The hoopty car is the former cab. I smoked when I bought the DeSoto. I suspect that previous owners smoked in it, as well, as when there were more than a few DeSotos on the road, everyone smoked. There is nothing to be done for the smell of smoke in either the DeSoto or the hoopty car. I do not haul customers in those cars, anyhow.



TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm the pax and there's fresh cigarette smell in your car, it's automatic 1*.


You would not be the only one who does this. The one thing where you should cut a break, though, is where the customer puts out the cigaret immediately before he boards and drags that smell in with him. It took me once, but, now, when a customer drags the smell of his cigaret into the car with him, I inform subsequent customers that the last guy dragged the smell of his cigaret into the car with him. So far, all have been understanding.

You can ride this excursion train. You can not smoke on it. Notice what the thing on the front of the train is doing:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> I think someone REALLY wants to smoke a cigarette


Nope. But, someone REALLY wants to rant!

Have fun. ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


>


Cool!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Suggestion.....start walking, riding the bus, or saving up to buy your own car. You are one starring a driver who OWNS the car. You are a GUEST in their car and you have absolutely ZERO right to downgrade.....just cancel the trip. simple.


Say what?

They're a "guest" in your car if you're doing a favor and giving them a ride for free, in which case they can like it or lump it.

I take it, however, that we're talking about Uber pax, in which case they have contracted for your services and are paying for them, so they're not a "guest". They have every right to downgrade you if they find the odor in your car to be offensive to them.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Say what?
> 
> They're a "guest" in your car if you're doing a favor and giving them a ride for free, in which case they can like it or lump it.
> 
> I take it, however, that we're talking about Uber pax, in which case they have contracted for your services and are paying for them, so they're not a "guest". They have every right to downgrade you if they find the odor in your car to be offensive to them.


Never argued that point. Down rate all you want.

After 1360 Uber rides, I'm 4.95
After 700 plus Lyft rides, I'm 5.0

I only smoke in my car on occasion, windows down. Have a mint afterward.

With my ratings it kinda shows this ain't Armageddon.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


The majority of drivers that I see daily do smoke in their cars here in nyc . I have seen some who even love to blow marijuana in the qu at jfk airport late nights but off course out side the car!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I see them anywhere they can try to display their annoying superiority complex.


Because you've had it with people trying to tell you what to do. I can relate.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> customer puts out the cigaret immediately before he boards and drags that smell in with him


Hate that crap and I always 1* those. No ifs, ands or buts. 



nouberipo said:


> Suggestion.....start walking, riding the bus, or saving up to buy your own car. You are one starring a driver who OWNS the car. You are a GUEST in their car and you have absolutely ZERO right to downgrade.....just cancel the trip. simple.


Walk? Ride the bus? Save and buy a car? How original... :thumbup:

If I'm paying for a ride, however much it may be, I sure as hell don't want cigarette smell, body odor or any other crap in there. And no, I sure as hell am not cancelling and paying a cancel fee since I wasn't aware I'd get a car smelling like crap when I ordered it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Never argued that point. Down rate all you want.
> 
> After 1360 Uber rides, I'm 4.95
> After 700 plus Lyft rides, I'm 5.0
> ...


Hey, whatever is working for you is working for you. I was really only responding to the other poster who suggested that riders were "guests".


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Cool!


So that's your brand.
Just have one. It'll take the edge off of those misguided/misquoted rants of yours.

I've smoked 3 while reading through this thread and let me tell you, each one was like a gift from JFC.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The first Uber that we had in the Capital of Your Nation was Uber Black.
> The second level of Uber that we had was Uber Taxi.
> I was one of the first cab drivers that Uber signed up for it.
> 
> ...


Where to start. I like your common sense, sober, view. But just can't agree with any of it. It comes down to smokers against non-smokers. Any argument by a smoker is tainted, simply because they are addicted. They are going to rationalize smoking any way they can. For example: It's their right to, they enjoy it, it relaxes them, they had an uncle who smoked and lived to 99, and many more. There's a guy on these pages who is at war with all the "nannies" who have a superiority complex because they don't like smoking. The addiction defends itself however it can.

So, most people in a society, left to their own devices, will succumb to the addition that will kill many of them, and tobacco companies will profit from it and lie about dangers to the public. It's a vicious development in modern society that I can see no benefit too. So the government steps in to break the cycle. And with great results. Smoking is way down. The only person who would find something wrong with that, is an addicted smoker. If it wasn't for government regulation, we would still have smoking on planes and buses, and in restaurants. The regulations don't outlaw smoking, but protect non smokers from the exposure.

So the next argument is that the government shouldn't get involved in telling people what they can and can't do. And this is an argument largely not tainted by the addiction. It is a moral, political, philosophical view, on a whole other level. Let me start off by saying that there is a huge misperception about government in this country. The perception is that the government is some other group of people who want to tell us what to do. Technically, the government is we the people. Saying the government shouldn't be able to tell us what to do is like saying - we can't have rules. The people as a whole can in fact decide what is best for the group. That's the function of religion, and law, and government. It works enough of the time to make it better than the alternative, which is anarchy. The fear of some other group telling us what to do should be directed, not at the government, but at those who seek to control the government. Not through representation, as in we the people, but by money. The people are losing control of the government to those with money enough to buy the government. So instead of government passing laws to benefit the whole, you have government passing laws to benefit the people with money. Corporate propaganda points the finger at government and says: there is the problem, all the while they are the ones who are running it. It the puppeteers blaming the puppets. I think the smoking laws were a win for the people.

So as far as market forces, I don't always trust them. Remember, their only goal is profit for the owners. But the goal of government by the people, is for the benefit of everyone. Not just financially, but in every way we see fit. I don't buy into unfettered individual rights. It has to be balance with the groups rights.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Where to start. I like your common sense, sober, view. But just can't agree with any of it. It comes down to smokers against non-smokers. Any argument by a smoker is tainted, simply because they are addicted. They are going to rationalize smoking any way they can. For example: It's their right to, they enjoy it, it relaxes them, they had an uncle who smoked and lived to 99, and many more. There's a guy on these pages who is at war with all the "nannies" who have a superiority complex because they don't like smoking. The addiction defends itself however it can.
> 
> So, most people in a society, left to their own devices, will succumb to the addition that will kill many of them, and tobacco companies will profit from it and lie about dangers to the public. It's a vicious development in modern society that I can see no benefit too. So the government steps in to break the cycle. And with great results. Smoking is way down. The only person who would find something wrong with that, is an addicted smoker. If it wasn't for government regulation, we would still have smoking on planes and buses, and in restaurants. The regulations don't outlaw smoking, but protect non smokers from the exposure.
> 
> ...


And in the end, the people spoke.

4.95 on uber. 5.00 on Lyft.

I guess that means case closed.

You realize that, right?

What more do you need? Think my 2000 plus passengers all smoked?

And those ratings? In a soon to be 14 year old car.

Geez, if anyone's addicted to something.........


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> So that's your brand.
> Just have one. It'll take the edge off of those misguided/misquoted rants of yours.
> 
> I've smoked 3 while reading through this thread and let me tell you, each one was like a gift from JFC.


Have very strict morals; so, any smoke is off limits. And do not tolerate anything illegal.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I did. No longer drive though. Have few puffs, pop a mint, roll down windows on way to pickup.
> 
> Never a complaint


No smoking in my car, but some of my riders get in and already smell like a cigarette factory. It's in their clothes and everything they own and they really don't realize that they are offensive smelling. Hopefully, all of those rides are short ones, and then you get out the Fabreze and spray down and wipe down your car. The best counteracting fragrance backup is Vanilla.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> No smoking in my car, but some of my riders get in and already smell like a cigarette factory. It's in their clothes and everything they own and they really don't realize that they are offensive smelling. Hopefully, all of those rides are short ones, and then you get out the Fabreze and spray down and wipe down your car. The best counteracting fragrance backup is Vanilla.


Try some vanilla Qzium.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

no smokers - they are typically all drippy with smoke juices, and besides, too bulky and their smell makes me hungry. 

So far as smoking, what you do to your body is your business, however, I do not allow smoking or vaping of any sort in my car. I work hard to keep it clean, and keep odors neutral, and judging from how cigarette people smell, smoking would be hell on the upholstery.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I smoke in my car. I try not to, but sometimes I do. I try to get out and smoke while waiting for a ping.
I am trying to switch to vaping, it is helping a lot.

It is a nasty habit that I wish I never would have started.

I use new car scent Maguire's interior cleaner. I try to use a little between rides and have my widows down between rides.
Also have microban and blaze away. Blaze away is very expensive and hard to get, but totally eliminates odors. It is $45 for a small bottle but is amazing.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

We kind of got off topic here. 

I’m going to leave it at this.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> And in the end, the people spoke.
> 
> 4.95 on uber. 5.00 on Lyft.
> 
> ...


It's hard to take you seriously, because I know it's just the addiction talking. If the case was closed, this thread wouldn't be 4 pages long. The majority of people don't smoke and don't like it or want to be around it. You can rationalize around that all you want, but it's the truth. Most smokers have either quit or moved on to vaping. Vaping is better than smoking, but still carries much of the same stigma. To the people watching you, it looks like an adult pacifier. And your paying hard earned money for it. You couldn't look more ridiculous.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> It's hard to take you seriously, because I know it's just the addiction talking. If the case was closed, this thread wouldn't be 4 pages long. The majority of people don't smoke and don't like it or want to be around it. You can rationalize around that all you want, but it's the truth. Most smokers have either quit or moved on to vaping. Vaping is better than smoking, but still carries much of the same stigma. To the people watching you, it looks like an adult pacifier. And your paying hard earned money for it. You couldn't look more ridiculous.


Rationalize?

Those ratings ARE what other people rated me.

Obviously, it's a monumentally low number that gave a rats ass

And its been noted time and time again, that the ratings ARE the measure of reality.

But we have seen how upset you get by people that can't speak English, or by people have a conversation you are not involved in.

I think it's past due time someone told you to.............

Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Rationalize?
> 
> Those are what other people rated me.
> 
> ...


No, wait - did you just say that Uber ratings are the measure of reality?

Or is it measured by buttercup sucking.

And for the record, I wasn't upset by the non English, I canceled after I got attitude from the one who actually spoke English.

You read, but you don't comprehend.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> No, wait - did you just say that Uber ratings are the measure of reality?
> 
> Or is it measured by buttercup sucking.
> 
> ...


Yes, we all know that you over sensitive types down rate over almost nothing.

And yet, reality is, my ratings are higher than many, if not most.

Must suck that your hatred doesn't effect me ( or apparently my ratings ) nearly as much as you wish.

Truth hurts, don't it?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I say just stay away from anything that would make your car smell. Sometimes I want to eat my favorite chicken tikka masala wrap in my car. But do I ?. As someone with an unfortunately great sense of smell I could sniff out anything.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, we all know that you over sensitive types down rate over almost nothing.
> 
> And yet, reality is, my ratings are higher than many, if not most.
> 
> ...


ooh,
ooh,
truth hurts,
somebody get me a doctor.

The reality is that if you have high ratings, it means you're letting people walk all over you. 
Are you a ----- _door mat?_


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> ooh,
> ooh,
> truth hurts,
> somebody get me a doctor.
> ...


That's all you got?

According to you're rants I should have been deactivated, right?

Nope. Cuz you have no idea what you speak of.

And????????


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> And in the end, the people spoke.
> 
> 4.95 on uber. 5.00 on Lyft.
> 
> ...


Why do you keep bringing up your ratings as if this is the answer to the question?? Who cares what your ratings are and anyone can make up ratings without a screenshot.

Your ratings have nothing to do with the fact that cigarette smoke smells. I dont know why you keep bringing that up.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> That's all you got?
> 
> According to you're rants I should have been deactivated, right?
> 
> ...


Oh - 
You wanted the big guns?
Sorry, I save those for special occasions. 
Jeeze, it's flattering to know you're such a big fan that you read all my posts and then stand in line to troll me. So this is your big moment. Piss me off if you can. Every-bodies watching.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Oh -
> You wanted the big guns?
> Sorry, I save those for special occasions.
> Jeeze, it's flattering to know you're such a big fan that you read all my posts and then stand in line to troll me. So this is your big moment. Piss me off if you can. Every-bodies watching.


You replied to my post, remember buttercup?

And, my car and myself should smell so bad that the pax would 1* me to death.

But they don't?

Maybe you need to reassess reality?



CJfrom619 said:


> Why do you keep bringing up your ratings as if this is the answer to the question?? Who cares what your ratings are and anyone can make up ratings without a screenshot.
> 
> Your ratings have nothing to do with the fact that cigarette smoke smells. I dont know why you keep bringing that up.


It has everything in reference to the OP. But why stay on subject, right?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> You replied to my post, remember buttercup?
> 
> And, my car and myself should smell so bad that the pax would 1* me to death.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. It has absolutely nothing to do with the subject. Your ratings are irrelevant.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> No it doesn't. It has absolutely nothing to do with the subject. Your ratings are irrelevant.


Of course they are........

Nap time?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> You replied to my post, remember buttercup?
> 
> And, my car and myself should smell so bad that the pax would 1* me to death.
> 
> ...


Nope. I was respondind to something "Another Uber Driver" said, and you horned in. Remember?
_Buttercup?_


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Nope. I was respondind to something "Another Uber Driver" said, and you horned in. Remember?
> _Buttercup?_


Post #8 was to me snowflake.

Next?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Post #8 was to me snowflake.
> 
> Next?


Follow this thread back to Page 4. Second post is me responding to the other guy, third post is you butting in. 
Your turn buttercup.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Follow this thread back to Page 4. Second post is me responding to the other guy, third post is you butting in.
> Your turn buttercup.


Page 1 is before page 4 sunshine. Get back to complaining about everything everyone else does that you're dainty lil self can't tolerate.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Page 1 is before page 4 sunshine. Get back to complaining about everything everyone else does that you're dainty lil self can't tolerate.


This is the thread we're on now. Stop trying to weasel out


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I always smoked in my car.... Because ya know it's my car


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> This is the thread we're on now. Stop trying to weasel out


Weasel out of what?

Dang, you are annoying. But it appears to be what you do best.

You have yet to explain why I have such high ratings, while being a smoker. I'm thinking they are likely higher than yours.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Weasel out of what?
> 
> Dang, you are annoying. But it appears to be what you do best.
> 
> You have yet to explain why I have such high ratings, while being a smoker. I'm thinking they are likely higher than yours.


You have high ratings because you let the pax walk all over. As a smoker, you want everyone to overlook the annoyance. So in return, you feel obliged to overlook their bad behavior.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> You have high ratings because you let the pax walk all over. As a smoker, you want everyone to overlook the annoyance. So in return, you feel obliged to overlook their bad behavior.


Ahhhhhh, suuurrrrrreeeeeee

Man you are wayyyyyyyy out there.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ahhhhhh, suuurrrrrreeeeeee
> 
> Man you are wayyyyyyyy out there.


And yet you keep coming back for more.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> And yet you keep coming back for more.


Free entertainment


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> No ifs, ands or bu*t*ts.


FIFY



TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm paying for a ride, however much it may be, I sure as hell don't want cigarette smell, body odor or any other crap in there. And no, I sure as hell am not cancelling and paying a cancel fee since I wasn't aware I'd get a car smelling like crap when I ordered it.


I find it hard to disagree with you there. If you are paying, you are entitled to reasonable expectations. If you do not like the smell of tobacco, you should not have to smell it.

I get sick smelling lamb in the air. When I hail a cab, order one through an application, call one, or order a TNC ride, I am not expecting to smell the driver's lamb lunch. It is also one reason, of several, why I do not ride Uber Pool. I have no control over or reasonable expectation that another rider is not going to have lamb carryout. I have a reasonable expectation that a driver is not going to have his pungent lunch in the car.



Antvirus said:


> So that's your brand. Just have one. It'll take the edge off of those misguided/misquoted rants of yours. I've smoked 3 while reading through this thread and let me tell you, each one was like a gift


I never liked Kool or any menthol. GF smokes menthols. I liked Export Plain "Gold Standard" or 555. If I rolled my own, it was Export or Three Castles. I gave up all of that long past....................



ZenUber said:


> It comes down to smokers against non-smokers. Any argument by a smoker is tainted, simply because they are addicted.


Tobacco is not an unlawful substance. The only "taint" that any smoker or his argument has is that tobacco is not fashionable. Reefer is, but tobacco is not. You can not dismiss arbitrarily a smoker's argument just because he is arguing for something unpopular. His arguments deserve as much consideration as anyone else's. Keep in mind, this is coming from some one who does not smoke.



ZenUber said:


> They are going to rationalize smoking any way they can.


Trivialising your opponent's arguments is a well recognised debate tactic, but doing so out of hand is unsupportable. You are initiating the process by declaring that smokers automatically have no argument or position from which to argue, therefore any "point" that they may attempt to make is invalid by default. That might work for you, but, there is no call for you to impose that on any one else.



ZenUber said:


> For example: It's their right to, they enjoy it, it relaxes them, they had an uncle who smoked and lived to 99, and many more. There's a guy on these pages who is at war with all the "nannies" who have a superiority complex because they don't like smoking. *The addiction defends itself however it can*


 (emphasis added)

Once more, this is arbitrary trivialisation that has no basis. I also, disagree with the nanny staters who presume to tell me what to do in my own place of business. These same people are using the unpopularity of tobacco to justify going into my home and telling me that I can not tolerate the use of tobacco there. This is not "the addiction's defending itself", this is my defending my right to allow any activity in my home that is not unlawful. How did this start? The smokers decided to be reasonable and agree to designated "smoking" and "no smoking" areas. The use of tobacco is not unlawful..



ZenUber said:


> So, most people in a society, left to their own devices, will succumb to the addition that will kill many of them, and tobacco companies will profit from it and lie about dangers to the public.


That is anti-tobacco propaganda. At the height of it, 1965, forty five per-cent of US adults smoked. That is not "most". This is an attempt to justify micromanagement of people's lives.



ZenUber said:


> The only person who would find something wrong with that, is an addicted smoker.


The name of that propaganda technique is "reverse snob appeal". I am not an addicted smoker. I find something wrong with that.



ZenUber said:


> If it wasn't for government regulation, we would still have smoking on planes and buses, and in restaurants.


................and your complaint would be____________________________________________________?

If the airlines and Greyhound find that it pays to allow people to smoke, that is what they will do. If it does not pay, they will not. This is capitalism. The same goes for restaurants. If they find that it is costing them to allow smoking, they will stop allowing it. It is not the business of government to tell people not to allow smoking in their business. There have been restaurants that did not allow smoking for years. Pick one.



ZenUber said:


> The regulations don't outlaw smoking, but protect non smokers from the exposure.


Are non-smokers or anti-smokers so helpless that they need the government to protect them from property owners or tenants who allow smoking on their premises or places of business? They are unable to take responsibility for themselves? ............such as not entering that place of business.

I would not complain if regulation required a place of business to post a green circle with a cigaret in it at the entrance to their business to warn prospective patrons that the establishment allow smoking tobacco. As reefer smoking is fashionable, of course, the busybodies would see no need for a similar warning for that.



ZenUber said:


> The perception is that the government is some other group of people who want to tell us what to do.


It has become that.

The Party seeks power entirely for its own sake. We are not interested in the good of others; we are interested solely in power. Not wealth or luxury or long life or happiness: only power, pure power. What pure power means you will understand presently. We are different from all the oligarchies of the past, in that we know what we are doing. All the others, even those who resembled ourselves, were- cowards and hypocrites. The German Nazis and the Russian Communists came very close to us in their methods, but they never had the courage to recognize their own motives. They pretended, perhaps they even believed, that they had seized power unwillingly and for a limited time, and that just round the corner there lay a paradise where human beings would be free and equal. We are not like that. We know that no one ever seizes power with the intention of relinquishing it. Power is not a means, it is an end. One does not establish a dictatorship in order to safeguard a revolution; one makes the revolution in order to establish the dictatorship. The object of persecution is persecution. The object of torture is torture. The object of power is power. Now do you begin to understand me?" (3.3.14, O'Brien)

Do you begin to see, then, what kind of world we are creating? It is the exact opposite of the stupid hedonistic Utopias that the old reformers imagined. A world of fear and treachery is torment, a world of trampling and being trampled upon, a world which will grow not less but more merciless as it refines itself. Progress in our world will be progress towards more pain. The old civilizations claimed that they were founded on love or justice. Ours is founded upon hatred. In our world there will be no emotions except fear, rage, triumph, and self-abasement. Everything else we shall destroy everything. Already we are breaking down the habits of thought, which have survived from before the Revolution. We have cut the links between child and parent, and between man and man, and between man and woman. No one dares trust a wife or a child or a friend any longer. But in the future there will be no wives and no friends. Children will be taken from their mothers at birth, as one takes eggs from a hen. The sex instinct will be eradicated. Procreation will be an annual formality like the renewal of a ration card. We shall abolish the orgasm. Our neurologists are mat work upon it now. There will be no loyalty, except loyalty towards the Party. There will be no love, except the love of Big Brother." (3.3.34, O'Brien)

--Eric Blair; _1984_

Orwell's nightmare is closer to fruition.



ZenUber said:


> *Technically*, the government is we the people.


That one emphasised word, a word that you used, has just voided all of your subsequent "arguments".



ZenUber said:


> Saying the government shouldn't be able to tell us what to do is like saying - we can't have rules.


You are trying to make a leap that you can not make. The people who make that statement are complaining that there are too many rules. There is a difference between rules and micromanagement. Of late, the government has tended toward the latter.



ZenUber said:


> The people as a whole can in fact decide what is best for the group.


It is not the people as a whole who can do that. In fact, the people who advance "arguments" such as this are the first to complain about a "tyranny of the majority"..



ZenUber said:


> That's the function of religion, and law, and government. It works enough of the time to make it better than the alternative, which is anarchy.


Allowing a person to permit not unlawful activities on his property or in his place of business is hardly "anarchy". This is sensationalist.



ZenUber said:


> So as far as market forces, I don't always trust them. Remember, their only goal is profit for the owners.


The only time that a customer's distaste for tobacco has a goal of "profit for the owners" is when the owner is catering to such a distaste.



ZenUber said:


> But the goal of government by the people, is for the benefit of everyone


It sounds good in Eighth Grade Civics, but it does not play out empirically. Yes, I had to take it, and, even had to pass the California State Civics Examination. They had such a thing, then.

.


ZenUber said:


> Not just financially, but in every way we see fit. I don't buy into unfettered individual rights. It has to be balance with the groups rights.


"Balance" does not constitute the hunting down and crushing what those in control consider unpopular.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


Already thought to myself isn't anybody catching that. :roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Free entertainment


Just killing time in between pax. My shift is over now. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ok. I'm good with that.
> 
> And still. I don't care.
> 
> ...


Why tf are you you in this chat room if you no longer drive? I bet your coworkers hate your stinky smoker ways. Millions in assets? Whoopdy flippin doo..



CJfrom619 said:


> If I got an Uber and driver showed up and the car smelled like cigarettes then I would tell him/her to keep it moving I'll find another ride. Drivers who smoke and give rides are inconsiderate of others and borderline disrespectful. I take pride in my appearance and hygiene. I'll be damned if some cigarette smelling driver is gonna cost me. You want to smoke a cigarette thats fine just do it outside the car. You smoking in your car then gives rides right after is disrespectful. Just like when I pickup a rider who hasn't showered in 2 weeks and I'm forced to put up with there funky a#s until the rides over.


I'm in this area where occasionally I'll get a ping from a girl named Chris, who works at a fast food place (not insulting workers)..I gave her one ride and even a 5 star because I'm not a . Anyway, 1st and only ride I arrived and she's hotboxing a Marlboro like her life depended on it..I'm like, GD SOB, still let her in..in addition to her smelling like a gd ashtray, the smells also included that old fryer grease smell and a bit of BO..I rolled the front windows down half way the whole 11 minute ride, dropped her off, drive a block, sprayed vehicle with Fabreeze, got on the highway and drove 80 for 15 minutes in an attempt to get rid of the smell, and more Febreze.. even if a driver smokes outside the car, they still stink...sorry, just the way it goes..Vape or simply quit smoking..p.s, I smoked 20 plus years


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Why tf are you you in this chat room if you no longer drive? I bet your coworkers hate your stinky smoker ways. Millions in assets? Whoopdy flippin doo..
> 
> 
> I'm in this area where occasionally I'll get a ping from a girl named Chris, who works at a fast food place (not insulting workers)..I gave her one ride and even a 5 star because I'm not a . Anyway, 1st and only ride I arrived and she's hotboxing a Marlboro like her life depended on it..I'm like, GD SOB, still let her in..in addition to her smelling like a gd ashtray, the smells also included that old fryer grease smell and a bit of BO..I rolled the front windows down half way the whole 11 minute ride, dropped her off, drive a block, sprayed vehicle with Fabreeze, got on the highway and drove 80 for 15 minutes in an attempt to get rid of the smell, and more Febreze.. even if a driver smokes outside the car, they still stink...sorry, just the way it goes..Vape or simply quit smoking..p.s, I smoked 20 plus years


1. This isn't a chat room. Still using AOL?

2. I will drive when/if I feel like it

3. So far I'm getting glowing reviews.

4. Nobody cares about your over sensitive ways. And I mean that, actually nobody.

5. She probably thought you were a snowflake.

6. 4.95 on uber and 5.0 on Lyft. Apparently, you've got kind of a lonely opinion.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> 1. This isn't a chat room. Still using AOL?
> 
> 2. I will drive when/if I feel like it
> 
> ...


Whatever BigRedRocket. I've been in 3 warzones while in the military, so your mention of snowflake is definitely wrong. You should have grouped 4 & 5 together...tf I care what the proper name for this exchange of bs is..Forum? Happy now FF? Go make another list..I'll give you that ladies workplace, so you two can finally have someone to care about.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Whatever BigRedRocket. I've been in 3 warzones while in the military, so your mention of snowflake is definitely wrong. You should have grouped 4 & 5 together...tf I care what the proper name for this exchange of bs is..Forum? Happy now FF? Go make another list..I'll give you that ladies workplace, so you two scumbags can finally have someone to care about. You're an effin troll, quite the chatroom hero in your own mind. Chat away FF


1. Sorry you are so sensitive. 
2. Obviously you have a "special" sensitivity because:
3. 4.95 on Uber and 5.0 on Lyft, which means:
3a. Nobody is quite as sensitive as you. 
4. My interview with the three principals of the company that sought me out, was done after I had two smokes. Amazing huh?


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Whatever BigRedRocket. I've been in 3 warzones while in the military, so your mention of snowflake is definitely wrong. You should have grouped 4 & 5 together...tf I care what the proper name for this exchange of bs is..Forum? Happy now FF? Go make another list..I'll give you that ladies workplace, so you two scumbags can finally have someone to care about. You're an effin troll, quite the chatroom hero in your own mind. Chat away FF


And you said you s


BigRedDriver said:


> 1. Sorry you are so sensitive.
> 2. Obviously you have a "special" sensitivity because:
> 3. 4.95 on Uber and 5.0 on Lyft, which means:
> 3a. Nobody is quite as sensitive as you.
> 4. My interview with the three principals of the company that sought me out, was done after I had two smokes. Amazing huh?


Dude, you have issues and I've moved on. Nobody cares about your gd rating..sensitive? Lol, keep on telling yourself that


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> And you said you s
> 
> Dude, you have issues and I've moved on. Nobody cares about your gd rating..sensitive? Lol, keep on telling yourself that you simple f. Now sod tf off tinyredrocket


Dude, I just saw this post



Jctbay said:


> I have 6, 1* rides outta just at about 1000 rides with a current 4.92, not that I care...question, will I be able to see any "service quality " complaints? If so, where? Thanks


Dang, I occasionally smoke in my car, and according to you I smell like an ashtray.

I've had 4 total 1* in roughly 2100 rides, but you had 6 1*s in 1000?

Just sayin.

4.95 on Uber and 5.0 on Lyft (driving a 13 year old car) and I smell like an ashtray?

How the heck could that happen?

Done insulting me yet?


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


A very desconsiderative driver!



BigRedDriver said:


> I did. No longer drive though. Have few puffs, pop a mint, roll down windows on way to pickup.
> 
> Never a complaint


No need to do that man, you can enjoy your smoke while you are waiting for the call!


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Everyone getting upset about people not liking smoke smell are just smokers. I smoked for 15 years but only a smoker in denial doesnt realise you smell like ass..... like literally ass. Yes I used to smoke but I 1 star my rides that use their cars as ashtrays as well. It's no different than 1 starring the guy with trash on the floor, empty boos containers and stinky dog smell who hasn't washed in a month.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Everyone getting upset about people not liking smoke smell are just smokers. I smoked for 15 years but only a smoker in denial doesnt realise you smell like ass..... like literally ass. Yes I used to smoke but I 1 star my rides that use their cars as ashtrays as well. It's no different than 1 starring the guy with trash on the floor, empty boos containers and stinky dog smell who hasn't washed in a month.


I hear a lot of that. 4 1 Stars in 2100 rides. 4.95 on Uber. 5.0 on Lyft. Gosh, I wonder what other folks must smell like. Septic tanks?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I hear a lot of that. 4 1 Stars in 2100 rides. 4.95 on Uber. 5.0 on Lyft. Gosh, I wonder what other folks must smell like. Septic tanks?


I like how this guy keeps posting his rating as a justifier for cigarettes having no smell lol. Well I have a 4.95 so that must mean cigarettes dont smell lol. Thats a explanation a child would give. Your ratings have nothing to do with how a cigarette smells once again.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I like how this guy keeps posting his rating as a justifier for cigarettes having no smell lol. Well I have a 4.95 so that must mean cigarettes dont smell lol. Thats a explanation a child would give. Your ratings have nothing to do with how a cigarette smells once again.


Please post where I indicated cigarettes have no smell.

We'll wait.

What I did write (and even a chimp would understand), is that I handled them in a manner that obviously did not allow odor to stay in my car. If I didn't, in a world with overly sensitive snowflakes, there is no way I could have maintained such a high rating.

Got it? Or do I need to type slower?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Please post where I indicated cigarettes have no smell.
> 
> We'll wait.


Why post your ratings then? What are you trying to say? Are you not trying to say that since you have a high rating and smoke in your vehicle that cigarette smell has zero affect on your riders? Isn't this what your trying to say? Like I said it has no correlation.

Obviously you dont smoke enough in your car or you try to mask the smell of it to where it doesn't have an affect on your riders which defeats the purpose of this argument.

Where talking about the driver that smokes in his/her car on the way to a pickup. Smokes in between rides and doesn't mask the smell.

Haven't you ever gone into somebody's car that smokes in their vehicle and doesn't mask the smell. Its overwhelming and disgusting.

For example. I smoke weed. Am I dumb enough to think that when I smoke I dont stink of weed and anything Im wearing or smoking in will also smell like weed. Of course not. That's why anytime I go out and smoke week I bring 2 shirts with me and smell goods and gum etc. whatever I need to mask the smell so I dont smell like a joint.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why post your ratings then? What are you trying to say? Are you not trying to say that since you have a high rating and smoke in your vehicle that cigarette smell has zero affect on your riders? Isn't this what your trying to say? Like I said it has no correlation.
> 
> Obviously you dont smoke enough in your car or you try to mask the smell of it to where it doesn't have an affect on your riders which defeats the purpose of this argument.
> 
> ...


DUDE, you got it. READ MY FIRST POST!

I only smoked occasionally in my car!

BRAVO!

See there ARE other places in the world than SAN DIEGO!

Here it can get -20 with snow! And YES I will ON OCCASION, smoke a cig in my car (and as I previously posted) WITH THE WINDOWS DOWN!

Unless the laws of physics are different on the left coast. THE SMOKE GOES OUT THE WINDOWS! AS DOES THE SMELL!

Then a quick mint.............

4.95 on Uber. 5.0 on lyft

I really think my ratings piss you off, don't they?

We done now?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> DUDE, you got it. READ MY FIRST POST!
> 
> I only smoked occasionally in my car!
> 
> ...


Only a child feels the need to type in all caps to get a point across in a forum. Only a smoker would defend that smoking cigarettes makes you and your car smell like sh#t.

Yea im really pissed off about your weak 4.95 rating and the fact that you live in Nebraska.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Only a child feels the need to type in all caps to get a point across in a forum. Only a smoker would defend that smoking cigarettes makes you and your car smell like sh#t.
> 
> Yea im really pissed off about your weak 4.95 rating and the fact that you live in Nebraska.
> View attachment 338060


Only a child beats a friggin dead horse.

You don't smoke and only have a 4.97? Because I smoke, shouldn't I be at, what 0.25?

You cannot make a snowflake happy no matter what.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Only a child beats a friggin dead horse.
> 
> You don't smoke and only have a 4.97? Maybe you should shower more often? Because I smoke, shouldn't I be at, what 0.25?
> 
> You cannot make a snowflake happy no matter what.


You live in Nebraska and your not a child? I see you make the right decisions?


----------



## Tony852 (Jan 5, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm the pax and there's fresh cigarette smell in your car, it's automatic 1*.
> 
> Sure, it's your car and you do what ever you want in there, even live in it if you want, but it not smelling cigarette, body odor etc. is just common courtesy and not that damn difficult to do. Nor does it really cost anything, so low fares aren't to be blamed.


Yes but be prepared to receive 1 also the pax will have to take many trips to boost his rating, we're the driver increases hid rating in no time and that stubit pax that gave 1 star will only get picked up on a high surge


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony852 said:


> Yes but be prepared to receive 1 also the pax will have to take many trips to boost his rating, we're the driver increases hid rating in no time and that stubit pax that gave 1 star will only get picked up on a high surge


Luckily I haven't had to do that so far. And I guess my pax ratings should come down, anyway, since I'm 5.00 on both platforms and at least at UP.net that is considered as a negative thing. :roflmao:


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I like how this guy keeps posting his rating as a justifier for cigarettes having no smell lol. Well I have a 4.95 so that must mean cigarettes dont smell lol. Thats a explanation a child would give. Your ratings have nothing to do with how a cigarette smells once again.





BigRedDriver said:


> Dude, I just saw this post
> 
> Dang, I occasionally smoke in my car, and according to you I smell like an ashtray.
> 
> ...


Just saying, . I'm proud of those 1 star ratings because I wasn't a chump like you. Told the people to gtf outta my car after they attempt some stupid shit.. I'll bet you have a tip jar and beg for 5 star ratings, too. .



CJfrom619 said:


> You live in Nebraska and your not a child? I see you make the right
> 
> 
> BigRedDriver said:
> ...


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> DUDE, you got it. READ MY FIRST POST!
> 
> I only smoked occasionally in my car!
> 
> ...


Haha. You are funny man. Living in your own world. Have fun there! What's even funnier is you thinking having windows open while smoking makes it not smell. You only think that because you are a smoker. Like I said, I smoked a long time. You are still in denial.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What's wrong with this site? This last month every thread seems to turn vicious. You people making any money?


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Dude, I just saw this post
> 
> Dang, I occasionally smoke in my car, and according to you I smell like an ashtray.
> 
> ...


Oh, and you went through my past posts to pull that info up? Lol, what a sorry person you must be..not that I mind, just something an immature little child would do. Still think I'm sensitive?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I smoke dope in the car. But only between rides. Never with a passenger in the car.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Just saying, you're an idiot. I'm proud of those 1 star ratings because I wasn't a chump like you. Told the people to gtf outta my car after they attempt some stupid shit.. I'll bet you have a tip jar and beg for 5 star ratings, too. Get a life you fricken troll..


Don't do either, and yet my ratings are still better than yours.

Always here to help.



Don't swim in pools said:


> Haha. You are funny man. Living in your own world. Have fun there! What's even funnier is you thinking having windows open while smoking makes it not smell. You only think that because you are a smoker. Like I said, I smoked a long time. You are still in denial.


4.95 on Uber. 5.0 on lyft, says you are wrong.

Too bad, so sad.



Jctbay said:


> Oh, and you went through my past posts to pull that info up? Lol, what a sorry person you must be..not that I mind, just something an immature little child would do. Still think I'm sensitive S4B's? That's shit for brains, since you're probably sitting there scratching your numbskull.


It ain't that hard . Some of us know the tech world.



CJfrom619 said:


> You live in Nebraska and your not a child? I see you make the right decisions?


We are a bit tougher out in these parts. Sun stroke perhaps?

Surfs up dude!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I've never smoked anything in my life.....................


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's wrong with this site? This last month every thread seems to turn vicious. You people making any money?


Heat stroke?


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Don't do either, and yet my ratings are still better than yours. Maybe change out of the day job sewer cleaning uniform before driving?
> 
> Always here to help.
> 
> ...


Lol, wow, y. Anyone who would say "I'm better than you" must be a. I'm retired military + another pension, so please don't assume you know anything about me. I retired here last year. I speak 3 languages, drive uber max 20 hrs a week as more of a form of entertainment.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I've never smoked anything in my life.....................


Not even a Thanksgiving turkey?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn... Somebody fixed the title. :thumbdown:


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


That's just plain nuts. I saw this a lot when I worked the airport lot. Still don't get it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Someone instruct @Jctbay how to correctly respond to a post.

Geez.......


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> We are a bit tougher out in these parts. Sun stroke perhaps?
> 
> Surfs up dude!


Sun stroke? Lol enough said. Yea i guess it takes a real tough guy to stay in Nebraska after they turn 18.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Sun stroke? Lol enough said. Yea i guess it takes a real tough guy to stay in Nebraska after they turn 18.


Or smarter. I've seen housing costs in Cali. OUCH.

no thanks. We treat you all as our vacation playgrounds.

Many thanks.

Now, if you don't mind explaining how someone who smells like an ashtray, and drives a car that apparently does too, has a better rating and wayyyyyyyyyyy fewer one stars than you, it would be refreshing


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Theres a reason why housing cost alot more in San Diego then it does in Nebraska? Have you been to both? Its not cheap to live in paradise.

You have a better rating then me? Really as if ratings matter. Care to share a screenshot of your Uber rating like I did earlier for you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> The whole "anti smoking campaign" started because smoking was killing people and the tobacco companies lied about it. You can argue all you want about profit and greed (and I'll be with you), but let's at least get the order of events right.
> 
> As for your drunks analogy, nobody is getting second hand drunk, or second hand liver disease. That's the big difference. But you better believe, there are a lot of drivers complaining about drunks in these pages. You don't personally have to start a campaign, but we do have MAD, and legal limits for driving, and drunk in public laws, you might even have you kids taken away if you're an alcoholic. And many Uber drivers go the great lengths and great cost to avoid drunk pax.
> 
> But hey, if you want to promote chain smoking and drunkenness, go right ahead. That's your right. Knock yourself out.


UMMMM . . . PEOPLE DO GET 2ND HAND LIVER DISEASE.

HEPATITIS.

CLEANING PUKE.

THANKS UBER


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jennkc said:


> This is the BEST air freshener EVER! I'm obsessive about my car being clean and smelling good and ashes all over the car. If I do smoke in my car I make sure it's good before a passenger gets in.. seriously though that air freshener is the shit!!


Try using Ozium, pax's don't smell any cigarette odors.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Theres a reason why housing cost alot more in San Diego then it does in Nebraska? Have you been to both? Its not cheap to live in paradise.
> 
> You have a better rating then me? Really as if ratings matter. Care to share a screenshot of your Uber rating like I did earlier for you.


Paradise. Where it's legal to shit on the sidewalks.

I live in civilization.

Have I been to both? I go to California at least 4 times a year.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Paradise. Where it's legal to shit on the sidewalks.
> 
> I live in civilization.
> 
> ...


Haha where it's legal to shit on the sidewalks. Lol wtf yea that's what were known for? That's why you visit 4 times a year.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Haha where it's legal to shit on the sidewalks. Lol wtf yea that's what were known for? That's why you visit 4 times a year.


Free entertainment. Did I forget to say thanks?



tohunt4me said:


> UMMMM . . . PEOPLE DO GET 2ND HAND LIVER DISEASE.
> 
> HEPATITIS.
> 
> ...


Second hand drunk is those killed by them. There's also second hand rape, second hand domestic abuse.

Hold my beer........

But back to demonizing smokers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Free entertainment. Did I forget to say thanks?
> 
> 
> Second hand drunk is those killed by them. There's also second hand rape, second hand domestic abuse.
> ...


The NAZIS also demonized smokers . . . .

The NAZI SOCIALIST PARTY.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I smoke outside the car, i chew mint flavor gum and use gain febreze air freshener, lots of people complement on the gain febreze smell,it helps on those weird smells you get from customers to.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


People like me, who have a 4.97 rating.

Anything else?


----------



## NJ Guy (Jun 21, 2019)

I smoke in my vehicle. It’s mine. I own it it’s my property. However before I pick up a pax I roll down the windows and air out my ride. I also have several febezz air fresheners in the air vents. I haven’t had one complaint or comment.


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


When the rates r shit...they shouldnt complain at all...



TomTheAnt said:


> If I'm the pax and there's fresh cigarette smell in your car, it's automatic 1*.
> 
> Sure, it's your car and you do what ever you want in there, even live in it if you want, but it not smelling cigarette, body odor etc. is just common courtesy and not that damn difficult to do. Nor does it really cost anything, so low fares aren't to be blamed.


Thats how taxi does it...we get paid way less than them...they should thank us there isnt a dead body in the trunk..


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> The whole anti smoking campaign began because lawyers figured out how to extort money out of tobacco companies


You are incorrect.
The anti-smoking campaign you see today is because of the Master Settlement Agreement. Cigarette companies are obligated to pay for the Truth no-smoke campaign ads. No, really. And the companies are paying states big money.
Now, in Washington State, practically none of that money is actually going to anti-smoking quitlines/etc.

Info on state funding: https://www.kff.org/health-costs/state-indicator/tobacco-settlement-payments/

Info on WA tobacco money diverstion: https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...uit-despite-collecting-622m-in-tobacco-taxes/

Info on funding: https://www.lung.org/about-us/blog/2016/02/who-benefit-tobacco-settlement.html

Info on Truth campaign being funded vis-a-vis the Master Settlement Agreement: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/24/business/media/tobacco-companies-ads.html


----------



## HMMurdock (Jul 23, 2019)

I vape in the car. Not some Juul or basic e-cig either. Smok I-Priv at 180W with a Blizz RDA. I can make the car look like it was hotboxed and it just smells of apple pie or cookies. (I always get compliments at stores saying I smell like pancakes or some bakery item.) I have a sign in my car telling people not to smoke in the car but if they have an E-Cig they can use it. Only 2 people have ever vaped in the car and I'm sure both times they had THC in their vape but whatever I guess. I know one time for sure since they offered some for me to try but I declined. Poor guy had a rough day a work so I let him slide. Would have been another story if he wanted to light up a J instead.

Whenever I get a ping, whenever I'm about 4-5 minutes from the PAX I roll down the windows, let the fog out and all is well. Regardless of how Uber pays you, If I was a PAX getting into a car smelling like cigarettes. I'd be canceling the ride and getting someone else who doesn't violate my nose the whole ride.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am a former smoker and, now, can't stand the smell. But, seven years ago, prior to quitting was definitely in the school of "will darn well smoke in my own car".
> 
> So must admit, I'm very hypocritical. Same with non smoking hotel rooms. Smoked in those as well.
> 
> ...


With all due respect I think you are wrong because in this case you are using your car for pax service transportation and a px would expect a CLEAN and GOOD SMELLING car and not a car smelling tobacco.........and I love to have a few (3-4) per day but NEVER EVER inside the car or my HOUSE.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> With all due respect I think you are wrong because in this case you are using your car for pax service transportation and a px would expect a CLEAN and GOOD SMELLING car and not a car smelling tobacco.........and I love to have a few (3-4) per day but NEVER EVER inside the car or my HOUSE.


Read my post. Have never had even one cigarette in my car since doing Uber. Quit seven years ago.

Vent elsewhere.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Yes, and it's pissing me off. 

I blame U/L. If I could average the same or better $$/mile as I do with delivery I'd be doing more U/L and wouldn't be doing as much delivery.

Food doesn't downrate or complain.

Since going almost exclusively delivery, I started breaking my no smoking in the new car rule. ?

Gotta get back to that. Damn it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Theres a reason why housing cost alot more in San Diego then it does in Nebraska? Have you been to both? Its not cheap to live in paradise.
> 
> You have a better rating then me? Really as if ratings matter. Care to share a screenshot of your Uber rating like I did earlier for you.


San Diego is nice, but why the push as if San Diego is the Dubai Mecca of CA? Try living in the San Fran Bay Area within Silicon Valley, San Jose Area is still on top for highest median rent of 3800 a month and median income of over 117,000, San Diego as a whole I believe is nowhere near that, Choosing to live somewhere cheaper if you're able to make it work doesn't make anyone less tough or less smart

Edited, actually 117 now



TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


Referring back to the post, I don't smoke myself but as a rider, unless the scent is ridiculously overriding, I do not mind the smell and most drivers seem to do their best to not make it as apparent. honestly, some of the most authentic people I've ever met are casual smokers. Everyone I believe has a vice that's either seen in view or unseen. Not relevant to the specific post but I find it hypocrital when people tell people I can't believe you smoke, you are killing your self, when they are morbidly obese and ingest as much garbage as people inhale


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Paradise. Where it's legal to shit on the sidewalks.
> 
> I live in civilization.
> 
> ...


Sure you go to California 4 times a year. Still going on about your rating? ..


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> I am sitting in Tampa airport waiting lot. I just saw a guy get a ping and lit up a cigarette and the way to his pickup.
> 
> Who does this?


Smokers do! Nasty, unhealthy habit


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> Sure you go to California 4 times a year. Still going on about your rating? Putzstick Nebraskan..


With your attitude no wonder you got such a low rating.

Oh, we really don't care what you think. We live in a State that doesn't try to run our lives for us.

I do however like my visits there. Not many other places I get to see actual homeless tent cities.



The Texan said:


> Smokers do! Nasty, unhealthy habit


Drinking is far worse.

Just sayin.........


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Paradise. Where it's legal to shit on the sidewalks.
> 
> I live in civilization.
> 
> ...


See you're from Nebraska. Awesome place. I grew up in Kansas. And proud of it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> San Diego is nice, but why the push as if San Diego is the Dubai Mecca of CA? Try living in the San Fran Bay Area within Silicon Valley, San Jose Area is still on top for highest median rent of 3800 a month and median income of over 117,000, San Diego as a whole I believe is nowhere near that, Choosing to live somewhere cheaper if you're able to make it work doesn't make anyone less tough or less smart
> 
> Edited, actually 117 now
> 
> ...


Because it is the mecca of California. Bay area is trash you can have it...been there many times and it doesn't compare to SD. Why rent over there is the highest in the country I will never understand.

I was referring to the fact that he's still an adult who chooses to live in Nebraska. If you traveled a-bit then theres no reason for you to permanently end up in Nebraska. You just gave up on life. Anyone can make it anywhere if they work hard.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Because it is the mecca of California. Bay area is trash you can have it...been there many times and it doesn't compare to SD. Why rent over there is the highest in the country I will never understand.
> 
> I was referring to the fact that he's still an adult who chooses to live in Nebraska. If you traveled a-bit then theres no reason for you to permanently end up in Nebraska. You just gave up on life. Anyone can make it anywhere if they work hard.


Trash? Ha.. where there is progressive opportunity there is demand, which is why Technology picks the north over anywhere else, with the added bonus of beautiful weather all the time and no dreadful heat. I'm gonna assume you never rode along the south side of the sf bay. I could just as easily assume since you're in a not-as-expensive place to live in you gave up on life, but people have 10,000 different reasons for living elsewhere. There's 49 other states, and nothing wrong with living in either one of them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Trash? Ha.. where there is progressive opportunity there is demand, which is why Technology picks the north over anywhere else, with the added bonus of beautiful weather all the time and no dreadful heat. I'm gonna assume you never rode along the south side of the sf bay. I could just as easily assume since you're in a not-as-expensive place to live in you gave up on life, but people have 10,000 different reasons for living elsewhere. There's 49 other states, and nothing wrong with living in either one of them.


But the weather isn't beautiful over there all the time? You cant compare SF weather to SD weather? Its much colder up north compared to down here. Question is have you been down here? There's something to be said for congestion and city attitude. Like I said you can have SF I'll take America's finest city 8 hours south but we know this is a pointless conversation because anyone who loves where there from is gonna defend their city.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Because it is the mecca of California. Bay area is trash you can have it...been there many times and it doesn't compare to SD. Why rent over there is the highest in the country I will never understand.
> 
> I was referring to the fact that he's still an adult who chooses to live in Nebraska. If you traveled a-bit then theres no reason for you to permanently end up in Nebraska. You just gave up on life. Anyone can make it anywhere if they work hard.


Sorry, was in meetings all day. Mostly accounting stuff, trying to get a handle on the accounts receivables. Time consuming stuff

For someone who claims to live in such a wonderful place, you sure have a nasty attitude.

Oh, I have not lived in Nebraska all my life. Born elsewhere, lived in 8 different States. Choose to live here because of the sane people. Very highly rated in many categories. 
Lots of native Californians move here. Cost of living there is nuts AND THOSE TAXES!

Oh well

All this over a post that said I smoke in my car occasionally, with windows down.

Bizarre, wouldn't you say?



SFOspeedracer said:


> Trash? Ha.. where there is progressive opportunity there is demand, which is why Technology picks the north over anywhere else, with the added bonus of beautiful weather all the time and no dreadful heat. I'm gonna assume you never rode along the south side of the sf bay. I could just as easily assume since you're in a not-as-expensive place to live in you gave up on life, but people have 10,000 different reasons for living elsewhere. There's 49 other states, and nothing wrong with living in either one of them.


South Bay is excellent. Been many times. Can't say enough about it.


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

MMMM after all these post a bit nervous to say - but I smoke - Since I started driving - I rarely smoke in the car - I do try to stop and get out and smoke. When I have smoked in the car - like today - went to EWR - Sunday Northbound from the Shore didn't want to stick around - Hate Friday and Sunday Traffic - I go off line then smoke- window down - arm out of the window - blow the smoke out. Then when I get to an area where I"ll turn on the app - I stop and do a quick clean - I have Clorox and Armor All wipes - and a few different sprays. Since I've started driving I have cut way down - Before driving - when I smoked all the time there would be times my car stunk of smoke!!! and would gag me - I was also a bit of a slob! Driving now....my car so much cleaner than ever before - so yes I smoke - but use cleaners and sprays to clean it


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

I had just gotten off the plane in Vegas and ordered an Uber to take me to Bellagio. I hop in the car and it reeks of smoke. I pull the driver out of the car, beat her senseless, then drive myself, for free, to Bellagio. I'm sure her car got towed. Not my problem. Smoking kills. Enjoy the COPD.


----------



## Ajayrocks (Aug 2, 2019)

lol


----------

